# Rubbish Customer service much?



## MrsSnake (Aug 6, 2012)

rang a reptile shop for advice that may have led to a purchase just now and because the animals are not being purchased from their store they swore at us, hung up the phone and won't answer it now,even 20 minutes later. obviously i can't name and shame them as it is against the rules but i am fuming and need to rant! 
:rant2::blowup:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Was it a local shop just outside Portsmouth? Or further afield?


----------



## MrsSnake (Aug 6, 2012)

one further afield x


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Was it manchester by anychance ? :whistling2:


----------



## MrsSnake (Aug 6, 2012)

not quite. that end of the country though.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

MrsSnake said:


> not quite. that end of the country though.


Was it any in southampton or could you atleast name the city or PM me who it was,

Thank's,

Scott.


----------



## MrsSnake (Aug 6, 2012)

it was up north somewhere and no i am not naming them at all. they are quite a well known company and many people on the forums think highly of them. can't see why!


----------

